# dont go there



## RICHARD OWEN (Oct 30, 2008)

went to a so called reptile and aquatics shop today totaly descusted by the way they are treating the animals 2 foot bermese in a 1 ft tank adult corns in 1 ft tanks the burmese had a burn on its back because they didnt cover the ceramic bulb.pm me if you want name its in stafford midlands:censor:


----------



## dax (Aug 11, 2008)

thats shocking, its getting more and more common for pet shops to hold animals they know nothing about and dont cater for their needs correctly.

Did you try and explain to the the owner? I know if it was me i would rather someone pull me to one side about it?


----------



## RICHARD OWEN (Oct 30, 2008)

dax said:


> thats shocking, its getting more and more common for pet shops to hold animals they know nothing about and dont cater for their needs correctly.
> 
> Did you try and explain to the the owner? I know if it was me i would rather someone pull me to one side about it?


 yes had aword with the women she hadnt a clue what she was on aboutshe just had a massive hang up with the baby burm because it kept tagging her silly :censor: man the price was a joke aswell yellow burmese £295 i nearly passed out.


----------



## dax (Aug 11, 2008)

lol, i misguided idea as to their worth also!

its a shame, it really is, someone prob told her thats what it was worth!


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

could you pm me the shop please


----------



## stokecity_m (Nov 17, 2008)

same here too please.


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

thats terrible the onl place ive seen thats a petshop that properly looks after its snake is in shepards bush some places are just disgusting :bash:


----------



## rakpeterson (Oct 10, 2007)

RICHARD OWEN said:


> price was a joke aswell yellow burmese £295 i nearly passed out.



Thats nothing mate......I know of a place that was selling one for 800, and im deadly serious!


----------



## Plutino (Aug 5, 2007)

ceramic bulb in a 1ft tank?...sounds odd, even for a shop. Heatmats are much cheaper, or even just normal spot bulbs with no nighttime heating, more likely for a cost-cutting shop. Tragic report. I always wonder when I go in some shops and they've taken a nomal viv, put a melamine partition in the middle, and in some cases not even redone the glass doors. :bash:


----------



## LauraN (Jan 10, 2008)

RICHARD OWEN said:


> went to a so called reptile and aquatics shop today totaly descusted by the way they are treating the animals 2 foot bermese in a 1 ft tank adult corns in 1 ft tanks the burmese had a burn on its back because they didnt cover the ceramic bulb.pm me if you want name its in stafford midlands:censor:


 
You tend to find that some shops who mix reptiles and aquatics get it wrong. I'm not saying all shops now before people start biting my head of lol.

I've been to a few shops where they have had aquatics first and ventured into reptiles and the state that the reptiles have been kept in are really shocking.

I think the 2 should be kept seperate to be honest as they are both very specialised.


----------



## shrek (Jun 19, 2008)

could you pm me the name of the shop as i live in crewe quite close to stoke and have been to a couple of places in stoke and not really impressed by either


----------



## amy101 (Jul 9, 2007)

yeah can you pm me name please, i live 5mins from stafford and will prob know the name.


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

shrek said:


> could you pm me the name of the shop as i live in crewe quite close to stoke and have been to a couple of places in stoke and not really impressed by either


 
ditto! i got some pics of some awful tanks in a pet shop;

carpets and kings together, bulb no guard

spider species in together


someone already posted photos on here but cant remember the thread!

need i go on?


----------



## reptilesandco (Oct 22, 2008)

hello mate your on about fish world he knows nuffing about reptiles and the women souldnt be in there she tell you different stuff to the man





RICHARD OWEN said:


> went to a so called reptile and aquatics shop today totaly descusted by the way they are treating the animals 2 foot bermese in a 1 ft tank adult corns in 1 ft tanks the burmese had a burn on its back because they didnt cover the ceramic bulb.pm me if you want name its in stafford midlands:censor:


----------

